# Anyone using extensions yet?



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

This is the most ice we've had in a very long time here in central MN.........I think I've got maybe 4" to go, as of last Sunday, before I need an extension............We'll be ice fishing WELL in to March........


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Went out week before last here in grand forks nd and it was 37in thick. So yeah extensions will be needed this weekend.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Was using the extension last weekend on cass lake, only because we have to drill through the house before we crank it down so the snow doesnt come in the house..


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

in the battle lake area when i drilled down the auger motor was just about touching the ice so this weekend might not be good tullibee might get lucky this weekend


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How is the h#ll do you caught them tulibee? I have tried for 4 years and haven't ever seen a live one. I see them on the vexilar but cannot get them to bite.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well i use a pole and a hook :lol: last weekend me and a bowfishin buddy filled a 5 gallon pail full in about 1.5hrs. they slowed up alot now though. when they pick up again ill take you out to get a few its a blast and i would be willing to bet if you seen them on the vexilar you had them biting you just couldnt feel um


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

found 36" on a lake in north minnesota last weekend, thats about 3" from needing it.


----------



## topcat3820 (Feb 29, 2008)

12" extension on the Strikemaster on Lake Winnipeg last Saturday & I just made it :eyeroll: !!! If any of you guys are coming up this way, don't leave home without them :wink: .


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Bought one yesterday as a buddy was up to go fishing, and I hadn't been in three weekends and didn't want to chance it. Good thing I did, we punched through 38" of ice on one lake, and up to the extention joint (36" or so) on another. We caught about 15 crappies before the bite died, so it was worth it!

It's my first time buying one. I bought the Jiffy 6"/12" adjustable extension, easy installation and the connections were solid. Sounds like another cold blast this week...we might have ice til walleye opener, good thing I can adjust!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Plan on going out and buying one this week!!! The late ice season will definetly be a strong into late march, early april. Even last weekend you could start to tell that the fish were starting to come out of the winter lull. Cant wait to be ice fishing in a T-shirt again. Late ice is best ice!!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a Jiffy 6-12 in extension also, but needed or not I always leave it on. I find it easier to drill holes when Im not stooping over the auger, for me it makes the auger a whole lot more user freindly. :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i just got done ordering a extension for the eskimo


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

almost needed an extension on larder lake yesterday, buddies auger is 41 inches from the blades to the motor, and we were probably 2-4 inches from the motor when we finally broke through... was starting to worry abit LOL


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Otter Tail county is right at the edge of needing an extension.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Zipple bay, one of our icehouse was at 48 inches....


----------

